# barcelona parking



## lomond (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone stayed at the parking off Ronda del Litero in Barcelona?

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&hl=e...23519&spn=0.005801,0.009613&z=17&source=embed

We are looking to stay for a week over Xmas/New Year as our friends are in the centre. We understand they have a seperate area for motorhomes. Is this to stay and do they have electric, or is it just to park/store?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
We are looking for a place too - same time - Christmas! Our son lives in Barcelona (Clot). We usually visit other times in the year and stay in campsite outside of town but at Christmas not much open other than Vilanova and its a bit of a trek.
I found the following some time ago on MHF but don't know if it is the same place as your link. I followed your link, it looks as though it could be but as still not sure. We were thinking of trying it.

BARCELONA – centre Port Olímpic de Barcelona Car Park Campsite GPS: 41°24'48.25N. 2°13'18.47E 
Busy, sited at bottom of the 'Diagonal', noisy at night. 10 min tram ride from city centre and the tram stops right outside the site. Showers and toilets are portacabin types but spotless and with LOADS of hot water. Security was excellent. Huge fences all round with one exit and entry and a security guard on duty day and night.It is mainly a truck & trailer parking place but the motorhomes are located in a separate fenced area, Tram line outside the entrance. €20 per night. 
Sal


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Never have but there are plenty of campsites just outside Barcelona on the main line rail network, stayed at one last year and just used the train in and out.

Loddy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Loddy
Did you stay over the Christmas period?
Sal


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

No sorry not over Xmas , the one I used was in the ACSI book and was open all year

Loddy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sal..
I think camping Bon Repos at santa suzzana is open..
Or at least it's website says it is.. Has easy train link into Barcelona, right on beach.. Free wifi..
It's in the campsite database..


----------

